# What Happened to My Horse? o.O



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

So today, after I rode, I hosed Jerry off. He was pretty dry, so I put him back in the field. Well, no more than 20 seconds after he had been in the field, he rolled. My horse's beautiful white, shiny coat is now a dusty brown. But he still has a white mane/tail, so he looks like a palomino!

Post your horse's rolling pictures too!

The first one is his before picture from a few weeks ago, the last two are from today. :shock:


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my gosh he does look like a palomino! That is hilarious!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

that is too funny!! As the pics were coming up before I read I thought it was two different horses.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Haha. The best part is how proud he looked of what he did. lol. He looked at me like "Mom! Look what I did! I did so good!" :shock:

I sense a bath in the near future. :-|


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

hahaha, he looks good as a palomino


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Haha, yeah, he kind of does. lol. maybe I should dye his hair.  my friend's friend dyed her horses mane and tail lime green. lol. poor horse.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Holy, he really does look like a palomino!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha ha, that crackes me up!! He looks nice in "Palomino" by the way ha ha. I'll have to find some of Cin's rolly pics. He doesn't seem to roll any more though, just just sort of lays with his tummy in the mud so when I get to the stable and see him from a distance I say "Oh yay, he didn't roll in the mud" and get excited that I'm not going to have to hose the dried mud off to ride. And then I get him up to the barn and his whole tummy and between his front legs will be just caked with a dried mud "cast" lol.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Haha. I love owning a white horse. (Sometimes.) It really pays off when you give whites/grays a bath and they're all shiny and glowing white. This is the downside of owning a white. lol.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

lol that is so funny! I guess if you ever wanted to own a palomino you know what to do! ^_^


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hahaha. He looks awesome as a palomino! I will have to dig up Pumpkins rolling photos now...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hahah he thought blondes had more fun and wanted to give it a try.

I have a white horse too so I feel your pain... mine rolls in dark dirt and looks roan afterwards.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

have fun bathing him off XD lots of work ahead =)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have one suggestion for anyone that owns a light colored horse


*EZ ALL *

(look it up)


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ That stuff sounds great!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

These are not taken on the same day but give you the idea 

Before:













And After:


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

^Ahahaha. FAIL. I love owning a white/gray, don't you?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The only good part about that photo is that I had asked him to lay down. If I wash him like he is in the first photo (which was a week and a half ago) I could go out and take a picture now and he'd look the same. He lays to sleep but doesn't just roll for the heck of it... thank God! I guess I got lucky!


----------



## cozmo (May 24, 2010)

aww, filthy thing


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! You've got the wrong horse there! :wink:

He really does look like a palamino...when I read it first I imagined a sort of discoloured grey, but then I saw the photo and my eyes popped out! :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow he totally looks like a palomino.....I have a white/greyish horse too and he looooves to roll any chance he gets he always rolls.

lol here's a vid (he was clean before he did this lol)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to admit, thats one talented horse. Definitely a fantastic disguise! :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, he did a really good job on disguising himself! lol! 

Here's my project horse from last year, Danni...he rolled EVERY single time you put him back out to pasture after a workout and rinse off...


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got my first 'white' horse. Fairy is horrible about water... ah. 
I looked at her a few times before decided she was right for me, she was bathed & saddled for a few days. Each & everyday she rolled & gave the 'Ha! You can't make me clean' look. 

I always wanted a Palomino horse, I now have a solution!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, palimino is the new white. Come on, you need to get with the program. Even your horse knows this! lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol! He really does look Palomino!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow he looks like a totally different horse! My Paintx likes to roll all the time...so I brush him up real nice and then he goes out and cakes himself in mud, dust, grass stains, anything he can find. =P


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Haha, sorry about that! lol.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thats adorable! Lol!


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh my, he really does look like a palomino!  Maybe one day my mare will decide to roll in dust and be a palomino too lol.

Stormhvöt doing what she does best. Oh the wonders of having a gray horse!


----------

